# What is your profession?



## Samansu (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello all! 

I was just wondering what everyone does for a living (assuming you are out of school). I am a banker for a credit union, so I process loans, do insurance, open accounts, file taxes, etc. My job isn't what I thought I would be doing, but I like it.

I got my degree in History and minored in Spanish. I wanted to work in a museum or a library, but things don't always work out I guess! ^-^


What about you? What do you do for a living? ^-^


----------



## Licorice (Sep 19, 2016)

When I finish cosmetology school soon I'll be doing that.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 19, 2016)

I work as a teacher in special education. Mostly in one school but I do go around and do work in EBD schools (which just specialise in behaviour basically). I also work as a PA for a child with special needs. Always planned on being a teacher, got myself 2 degrees and 2 NVQ's in preparation for it. I like my jobs, can't imagine what else I would do


----------



## Antonio (Sep 19, 2016)

Suffering, got my degree for it and everything.


----------



## Samansu (Sep 19, 2016)

Licorice said:


> When I finish cosmetology school soon I'll be doing that.



Well that will be fun! My sister did cosmetology for a bit, but decided it wasn't for her. It was fun being her practice person though! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



LinkToTheWorld said:


> I work as a teacher in special education. Mostly in one school but I do go around and do work in EBD schools (which just specialise in behaviour basically). I also work as a PA for a child with special needs. Always planned on being a teacher, got myself 2 degrees and 2 NVQ's in preparation for it. I like my jobs, can't imagine what else I would do



Oh wow! Your job must be very demanding/stressful, but I am sure it is also very rewarding. I considered being a teacher for a few years, but decided it wasn't for me! Good for you, and thank you for the work you do! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shattered said:


> Suffering, got my degree for it and everything.



Oh gosh! Haha! Some days (like today) when my job is particularly stressful, I feel the same! Hang in there! ^-^


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm a Graphic Designer. I like it, but sometimes it's frustrating since my job depends on my creativity and lets face it; it isn't always there.


----------



## ellsieotter (Sep 19, 2016)

I work part-time in a pre-school as a teacher assistant for kiddos w/ cognitive and emotional disorders


----------



## Samansu (Sep 19, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> I'm a Graphic Designer. I like it, but sometimes it's frustrating since my job depends on my creativity and lets face it; it isn't always there.



Yeah I can see how that could be rough! What kind of things do you design? ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellsieotter said:


> I work part-time in a pre-school as a teacher assistant for kiddos w/ cognitive and emotional disorders



Oh wow! That must be intense. That is awesome though! I'm sure you make a big difference to them and the teacher! ^-^


----------



## ams (Sep 19, 2016)

I am still a student at the ripe old age of 25


----------



## Samansu (Sep 19, 2016)

ams said:


> I am still a student at the ripe old age of 25



Nothing wrong with that! What are you studying? ^-^


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 19, 2016)

I tried a degree for Journalism, didn't quite work out! But I do write short stories, just as a li'l hobby! But when I moved to Connecticut I entered college again for Vet classes and earned a certificate as a Vet Assistant! Guess who gets to work with li'l animals ^.^


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 19, 2016)

I was a childcare provider fo 20 years. I needed a change, so I now work as a housekeeper at a hospital.


----------



## Samansu (Sep 19, 2016)

LittleMissPanda said:


> I tried a degree for Journalism, didn't quite work out! But I do write short stories, just as a li'l hobby! But when I moved to Connecticut I entered college again for Vet classes and earned a certificate as a Vet Assistant! Guess who gets to work with li'l animals ^.^



Yeah I understand! My degree didn't get me where I wanted, but I have that piece of paper haha! (And a bunch of loans... :C) I still like to read and learn about history and I try to practice languages when I can! ^-^

That is soooo cool that you are a Vet assistant! ^-^ Is it amazing? I wanted to be a vet when I was little, but when I found out that sometimes they don't get better I couldn't do it... :C What is your fave part about it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheGreatBrain said:


> I was a childcare provider fo 20 years. I needed a change, so I now work as a housekeeper at a hospital.



Oh cool! Not quite the same, but I was a candy stripe-er for a while at a hospital. It was pretty fun! Do you enjoy it?


----------



## vel (Sep 19, 2016)

Being funny at the wrong time. It's tragic.


----------



## amanda1983 (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm an Early Childhood Educator, looks like there are a few of us around here! I prefer working with toddlers or kindergarteners but can work with any age, I'm qualified up til 12. I've worked in a variety of kinders and childcare centres, including as a one-on-one inclusion support educator for a child with additional needs, as well as doing private "nanny" work. When I'm cleared to work again (I'm having surgery for health issues), I'll be looking for a job at a not-for-profit childcare centre so I can work with a range of ages again. I can't wait!

I've always wanted to be a teacher or involved in education in some way. Back in high school I was planning to go to uni and help fix our education system from an academic angle. Life happened and I was lucky enough to find I adore working with children and families, and am well-suited to doing so. I work on improving things from the ground-up - and in the ten years since I first began studying, the EC sector has seen an incredible amount of development and positive change. We still have a lot to work on, but we're getting there step by step. At some point I'll return to study to get my degree and possibly a Masters, but for now I'm satisfied with my diploma. I've already got years of experience but I want to spend a few more years consolidating my current knowledge and working in a leadership role before I go back to uni. This is a field where on-the-floor work goes hand-in-hand with theory and I refuse to be one those people who rushes through a teaching degree only to find they have no idea how to run a room, those people don't last long lol.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2016)

Existing. I don't really have a job, I'm on disability. I'd like to go back to school though(I never made it past 10th or 11th).


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2016)

Nothing at the moment.. Living? Hopefully I can get some help with finding a job or just get some economic compensation soon though.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 20, 2016)

I work at IBM in automation (Computer Science related field) but my work is confidential.


----------



## Samansu (Sep 20, 2016)

Awake said:


> Being funny at the wrong time. It's tragic.



I suppose it could be worse! At least you are funny! Love the avatar btw! Saturn was always my favorite Sailor Scout! ^-^


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 20, 2016)

I work at a silkscreen studio and I do freelance illustration on the side.


----------



## Samansu (Sep 20, 2016)

amanda1983 said:


> I'm an Early Childhood Educator, looks like there are a few of us around here! I prefer working with toddlers or kindergarteners but can work with any age, I'm qualified up til 12. I've worked in a variety of kinders and childcare centres, including as a one-on-one inclusion support educator for a child with additional needs, as well as doing private "nanny" work. When I'm cleared to work again (I'm having surgery for health issues), I'll be looking for a job at a not-for-profit childcare centre so I can work with a range of ages again. I can't wait!
> 
> I've always wanted to be a teacher or involved in education in some way. Back in high school I was planning to go to uni and help fix our education system from an academic angle. Life happened and I was lucky enough to find I adore working with children and families, and am well-suited to doing so. I work on improving things from the ground-up - and in the ten years since I first began studying, the EC sector has seen an incredible amount of development and positive change. We still have a lot to work on, but we're getting there step by step. At some point I'll return to study to get my degree and possibly a Masters, but for now I'm satisfied with my diploma. I've already got years of experience but I want to spend a few more years consolidating my current knowledge and working in a leadership role before I go back to uni. This is a field where on-the-floor work goes hand-in-hand with theory and I refuse to be one those people who rushes through a teaching degree only to find they have no idea how to run a room, those people don't last long lol.



Wow it sounds like you have had an interesting career! I'm sorry to hear about your health issues and hope you are on the mend! Working with a range of ages seems like it would be fun! 

My sister did daycare work for a while, and went to school to be a teacher. She taught 2nd and 3rd grade for 3 years, but they treat teachers so horribly in NC that she couldn't take it. She went back to school to get her masters and is now a school psychologist, and she loves it! ^-^ Good luck on your future education plans! No need to rush back. ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> Existing. I don't really have a job, I'm on disability. I'd like to go back to school though(I never made it past 10th or 11th).



I'm sorry to hear that. :C I hope the nature of your disability isn't excessively painful! That would be terrible. It would be wonderful to go back to school! I hope you get the chance to do it if that is what you want! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Nothing at the moment.. Living? Hopefully I can get some help with finding a job or just get some economic compensation soon though.



Sorry to hear that. :C It took me a full year out of college to find a decent job, so I can understand. I will keep my fingers crossed that you find something soon! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> I work at IBM in automation (Computer Science related field) but my work is confidential.



Oh! How cool! Too bad you can't say what you do, but it must be pretty awesome/important! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



dizzy bone said:


> I work at a silkscreen studio and I do freelance illustration on the side.



Cool! What kind of things do you work on at the studio? ^-^


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Sep 20, 2016)

im a dog walker/sitter 
gets me out of the house and dogs! all the dogs! XD

and also work with retired greyhounds for three evenings a week.


----------



## Samansu (Sep 20, 2016)

MayorBlueRose said:


> im a dog walker/sitter
> gets me out of the house and dogs! all the dogs! XD
> 
> and also work with retired greyhounds for three evenings a week.



Awe! That is awesome! I have always wanted to adopt a retired racing greyhound! They are such sweethearts! It will be difficult/impossible now that I have cats though... :C


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 20, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Yeah I can see how that could be rough! What kind of things do you design? ^-^



I design a lot of apparel. Those graphic shirts you see a lot of, I make those lol.


----------



## Samansu (Sep 20, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> I design a lot of apparel. Those graphic shirts you see a lot of, I make those lol.



Oh cool! I wonder if I have ever bought one of your designs and not known it! ^-^ I don't really wear graphic tees anymore, but I used to wear them a lot! ^-^


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm in college but I don't have enough time to get a job


----------



## maplecheek (Sep 20, 2016)

Currently proofreader @ medical/legal company and also CNA/HHA for older folks and disabled people. In a master's program to get a degree in occupational therapy. Can't wait 'til it's over! I just want to do meaningful work! I hate school!


----------



## Samansu (Sep 20, 2016)

Aerate said:


> I'm in college but I don't have enough time to get a job



Nothing wrong with that! I worked full time and went to school full time, and it was miserable! I don't miss those days at all. ^-^


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 20, 2016)

im in school and i will probably never get a job lol


----------



## Samansu (Sep 20, 2016)

maplecheek said:


> Currently proofreader @ medical/legal company and also CNA/HHA for older folks and disabled people. In a master's program to get a degree in occupational therapy. Can't wait 'til it's over! I just want to do meaningful work! I hate school!



Oh wow! You sound very busy! I always liked school, but I know that is unusual. Good luck with your master's! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> im in school and i will probably never get a job lol



Haha! What are you in school for? ^-^


----------



## contententity (Sep 20, 2016)

i am about to enter a bachelor of social work program and i eventually want to get my MSW (master of social work)

but for now i'm just a student~


----------



## Samansu (Sep 21, 2016)

contententity said:


> i am about to enter a bachelor of social work program and i eventually want to get my MSW (master of social work)
> 
> but for now i'm just a student~



Well that sounds like it will be very difficult, but rewarding! Good luck with your degree! ^-^


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Sep 21, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Awe! That is awesome! I have always wanted to adopt a retired racing greyhound! They are such sweethearts! It will be difficult/impossible now that I have cats though... :C



Some greys can live with cats you just need to find one that does! We've rehomed some who live with cats.
So theres hope! XD


----------



## Samansu (Sep 21, 2016)

MayorBlueRose said:


> Some greys can live with cats you just need to find one that does! We've rehomed some who live with cats.
> So theres hope! XD



Well that is reassuring! One of the kitties I have at the moment is very scared of dogs though so I wonder how she would do! XD It prob wouldn't be that bad actually since it is the barking that scares her and greys don't really bark. ^-^


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2016)

Eternal student. 

I was doing freelance work as a camera operator for several years but decided it just wasn't for me. I've gone back to school to study in a different field and feel so much happier for it.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 21, 2016)

Tina said:


> Eternal student.
> 
> I was doing freelance work as a camera operator for several years but decided it just wasn't for me. I've gone back to school to study in a different field and feel so much happier for it.



Tell me more


----------



## Samansu (Sep 21, 2016)

Tina said:


> Eternal student.
> 
> I was doing freelance work as a camera operator for several years but decided it just wasn't for me. I've gone back to school to study in a different field and feel so much happier for it.



Haha! I WISH I could be an eternal student! I love school! XD What are you studying now? ^.^


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 21, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Yeah I understand! My degree didn't get me where I wanted, but I have that piece of paper haha! (And a bunch of loans... :C) I still like to read and learn about history and I try to practice languages when I can! ^-^
> 
> That is soooo cool that you are a Vet assistant! ^-^ Is it amazing? I wanted to be a vet when I was little, but when I found out that sometimes they don't get better I couldn't do it... :C What is your fave part about it?
> 
> ...



That's pretty hard to choose! But if I had to pick, my fave thing about it is seeing the care and love between my clients and my patients <3 It truly warms my heart to ease their worries and helping their furry friends heal and feel better <3

It can, however, be a very difficult thing, to see the life of an animal fade before me and my fellow staff (we can't save them all sadly :'( but I like to console my clients the best I can.


----------



## Samansu (Sep 21, 2016)

LittleMissPanda said:


> That's pretty hard to choose! But if I had to pick, my fave thing about it is seeing the care and love between my clients and my patients <3 It truly warms my heart to ease their worries and helping their furry friends heal and feel better <3
> 
> It can, however, be a very difficult thing, to see the life of an animal fade before me and my fellow staff (we can't save them all sadly :'( but I like to console my clients the best I can.



Aww! That is so sweet! ^///^ I'm sure your patients and their owners can tell how much you care! I'm sure you are very good at consoling! I just recently brought one of my kitties to the vet and both the vet and vet tech were amazing with her. I could definitely tell they cared about what they did! ^-^ <3


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 22, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Aww! That is so sweet! ^///^ I'm sure your patients and their owners can tell how much you care! I'm sure you are very good at consoling! I just recently brought one of my kitties to the vet and both the vet and vet tech were amazing with her. I could definitely tell they cared about what they did! ^-^ <3



Ah, pets... Where would we be without them <3


----------



## Joy (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm a full-time uni student and procrastinator


----------



## MicheleMorris (Sep 23, 2016)

Well I am and marketing professional and I enjoy my work!


----------



## Samansu (Sep 23, 2016)

Joy said:


> I'm a full-time uni student and procrastinator



Haha! The best job ever! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



MicheleMorris said:


> Well I am and marketing professional and I enjoy my work!



Oh fun! What kind of marketing do you do? ^-^


----------



## Nizzy (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm a customer service rep for amazon.  I answer calls do online chats and webcam sometimes my favorite part is i work from home


----------



## Samansu (Sep 23, 2016)

Nizzy said:


> I'm a customer service rep for amazon.  I answer calls do online chats and webcam sometimes my favorite part is i work from home



Haha! Cool! I would LOVE to work from home, but it is impossible with my job. ^.^ I hope people are nice to you!


----------



## Milleram (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm an elementary school teacher. There are very few permanent jobs available where I live, so right now I'm just doing substitute work. As much as people might judge me for saying this, I don't always enjoy it. Most kids don't seem to respect me at all. My mom says all kids give substitute teachers a hard time, and that I shouldn't take it so personally. Still, I can't help but feel inadequate and incompetent when I get home from work some days. Sometimes I think I'm just not cut out for being a teacher.


----------



## Samansu (Sep 23, 2016)

amye.miller said:


> I'm an elementary school teacher. There are very few permanent jobs available where I live, so right now I'm just doing substitute work. As much as people might judge me for saying this, I don't always enjoy it. Most kids don't seem to respect me at all. My mom says all kids give substitute teachers a hard time, and that I shouldn't take it so personally. Still, I can't help but feel inadequate and incompetent when I get home from work some days. Sometimes I think I'm just not cut out for being a teacher.



Oh I certainly won't judge you for that! When I came home after my sister's first day as a 3rd grade teacher, I found her sobbing on the couch unable to explain what happened. Her kids were very wild and she was at a low-income school. In the end she decided she couldn't handle it, so she went back to school and is now a school psychologist and much happier! My branch manager at work was a middle school English teacher and couldn't do it anymore, and one of the tellers was an elementary school teacher as well.  I was planning on being a history or Spanish teacher, but mercifully realized it was a mistake and was able to change my major. I KNOW I couldn't handle it. :C

Teaching is not for everyone, and you will certainly not be alone if you decide to do something else! Don't pay attention to people who would judge. They obviously don't know any teachers IRL, and don't know how incredibly difficult it can be! It is often thankless, you work ridiculous hours, and get paid next-to nothing for it (at least in NC). I don't know your specific situation, or how much of your job you love, but I wish you luck! It is a hard career you have, and, if you decide to stay with it, I wish you luck and better/nicer kids in the future! ^-^


----------



## Milleram (Sep 23, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Oh I certainly won't judge you for that! When I came home after my sister's first day as a 3rd grade teacher, I found her sobbing on the couch unable to explain what happened. Her kids were very wild and she was at a low-income school. In the end she decided she couldn't handle it, so she went back to school and is now a school psychologist and much happier! My branch manager at work was a middle school English teacher and couldn't do it anymore, and one of the tellers was an elementary school teacher as well.  I was planning on being a history or Spanish teacher, but mercifully realized it was a mistake and was able to change my major. I KNOW I couldn't handle it. :C
> 
> Teaching is not for everyone, and you will certainly not be alone if you decide to do something else! Don't pay attention to people who would judge. They obviously don't know any teachers IRL, and don't know how incredibly difficult it can be! It is often thankless, you work ridiculous hours, and get paid next-to nothing for it (at least in NC). I don't know your specific situation, or how much of your job you love, but I wish you luck! It is a hard career you have, and, if you decide to stay with it, I wish you luck and better/nicer kids in the future! ^-^



Thank you so much for your kind, supportive response.  And thank you for sharing stories about other teachers who have switched career paths. It's good to know that I am not alone and that other people found that teaching wasn't as rewarding as they thought it would be. Like your sister, one of the schools I teach at is a low-income school. That can make all the difference in terms of behaviour. I'd love to help them and point them towards a brighter future, but at the same time they are so wild and unmanageable. DX Anyway, thanks again for listening. *hugs*


----------



## Nizzy (Sep 23, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Haha! Cool! I would LOVE to work from home, but it is impossible with my job. ^.^ I hope people are nice to you!



Most times they are but other times ppl get a lil moody and mean


----------



## Samansu (Sep 23, 2016)

amye.miller said:


> Thank you so much for your kind, supportive response.  And thank you for sharing stories about other teachers who have switched career paths. It's good to know that I am not alone and that other people found that teaching wasn't as rewarding as they thought it would be. Like your sister, one of the schools I teach at is a low-income school. That can make all the difference in terms of behaviour. I'd love to help them and point them towards a brighter future, but at the same time they are so wild and unmanageable. DX Anyway, thanks again for listening. *hugs*



No problem at all! :hugs back: Hang in there! Whatever you decide is right for you is the best decision! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nizzy said:


> Most times they are but other times ppl get a lil moody and mean



Yeah I'm not surprised! I have worked in some form of customer service for the past 10 years, and people are not always nice! :C The good news is that overall they are. ^-^


----------



## Samansu (Sep 23, 2016)

Bumpity Bump-bump! ^-^


----------



## JimmyJohnnyBoy (Sep 29, 2016)

Slave for my master...


----------



## Soda Fox (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm also a banker.  I work for a small community bank.  I do a lot of the same things as OP. 

I would like to get into a training role, or become a librarian.  I prefer to teach without the pressure of making sales.


----------



## dealz (Sep 29, 2016)

I work as a Therapeutic Radiographer. My job involves managing the treatment of patients with cancer. I work in scanning the patients planning their treatment and then delivering it. The amount of time patients come in for treatment can vary from a couple of days to a couple of months. I enjoy making a difference for my patients and they're always so grateful for the care that they receive for the most part anyway. You get some tough days sometimes and it can be very stressful but to see the smile on people's faces makes it worth it.


----------



## Samansu (Sep 29, 2016)

JimmyJohnnyBoy said:


> Slave for my master...



Honest work I suppose! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soda Fox said:


> I'm also a banker.  I work for a small community bank.  I do a lot of the same things as OP.
> 
> I would like to get into a training role, or become a librarian.  I prefer to teach without the pressure of making sales.



Oh cool! I actually work for a Credit Union and, thankfully, there are no sales aspects to our institution. ^-^ I am most definitely not a sales person! Haha! XD I enjoy training as well. I find it to be fun!

- - - Post Merge - - -



dealz said:


> I work as a Therapeutic Radiographer. My job involves managing the treatment of patients with cancer. I work in scanning the patients planning their treatment and then delivering it. The amount of time patients come in for treatment can vary from a couple of days to a couple of months. I enjoy making a difference for my patients and they're always so grateful for the care that they receive for the most part anyway. You get some tough days sometimes and it can be very stressful but to see the smile on people's faces makes it worth it.



Oh wow! That sounds amazing, but difficult. I would find that to be emotionally draining, but I am grateful that you do what you do. I'm glad that people appreciate your help. ^-^


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't have a job yet. In fact, I'm only in 7th grade haha ("that explains a lot" I can hear people saying lol). Better embrace these days while I can! I hear growing up is difficult.


----------



## Miii (Sep 29, 2016)

Hairstylist, but I'm really considering leaving the beauty industry because I don't care about beauty >__>


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 30, 2016)

I was actually thinking about it this morning how strange it is that I ended up in a teaching job. Because looking back, I don't think it was ever in my big plan or ideal job. I had the usual possibly unobtainable dreams for being an astronaut and things, but I'm pretty sure I always wanted to do something with animals. Not sure how or when that changed from animals to children  Also working in the police force was also something I considered after I left school, I may well have gone on to do that had there been any vacancies in my local area at the time. Generally I do enjoy my job, as challenging and physically demanding as it is, I wouldn't want to work in any other area than SEN.


----------



## biker (Sep 30, 2016)

Web Designer, but I wanted to migrate to Interior Design area


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 30, 2016)

I work for the US Forest Service. It's not glamorous but somebody's gotta do it.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm an office clerk.  My main job is to digitize the paperwork of various clients onto DVDs, as well as digitizing company data (orders, bills, applications, etc.).


----------



## EgotisticalKarp (Sep 30, 2016)

I work part time as a life guard while I make my way through High School, only 2 years left *-*


----------



## littletwinclouds (Oct 4, 2016)

professional NEET ahaha

(not really, I used to work as a travel agent but my mental health has been so bad that I haven't been working since Jan and I am in the process of applying for disability. I have lots of time to play video games though! And my bf and I are learning coding on the side, we hope to set up our own business eventually)


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 4, 2016)

oh I like this thread its cool to see what everyone does around here! Mad respect to those working with kids and especially kids with disabilities.

I'm in grad school for a master's in Genetic Counseling. We meet with clients to deliver test results and diagnoses, give them appropriate information about diagnosis and what screening results mean, provide information about what to do after said results and help them make best and most informed decisions for themselves. As you can tell, that comes with a lot of emotional stuff... so we train to help counsel them and be with them through these impactful times. I love it though it can be taxing, being able to help people through tough times and support them while giving them information to me seems like the perfect thing for me


----------



## Samansu (Oct 4, 2016)

Whoa!  Totally lost track of this thread while I was sick! So many replies! ^-^



CatsAreSuperCool said:


> I don't have a job yet. In fact, I'm only in 7th grade haha ("that explains a lot" I can hear people saying lol). Better embrace these days while I can! I hear growing up is difficult.



Haha nothing wrong with that! Glad you know to enjoy it while it lasts! It will be over before you know it! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miii said:


> Hairstylist, but I'm really considering leaving the beauty industry because I don't care about beauty >__>



My sister was going to be a hair stylist, but decided it wasn't for her. Good luck with whatever you decide to do! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



LinkToTheWorld said:


> I was actually thinking about it this morning how strange it is that I ended up in a teaching job. Because looking back, I don't think it was ever in my big plan or ideal job. I had the usual possibly unobtainable dreams for being an astronaut and things, but I'm pretty sure I always wanted to do something with animals. Not sure how or when that changed from animals to children  Also working in the police force was also something I considered after I left school, I may well have gone on to do that had there been any vacancies in my local area at the time. Generally I do enjoy my job, as challenging and physically demanding as it is, I wouldn't want to work in any other area than SEN.



Funny how life works out huh? Glad you enjoy what you do! It's a tough job for sure, but being in the police force would have been difficult as well!

- - - Post Merge - - -



biker said:


> Web Designer, but I wanted to migrate to Interior Design area



Oh that would be fun! ^-^ Are you more interested in homes or office areas?

- - - Post Merge - - -



lostineverfreeforest said:


> I work for the US Forest Service. It's not glamorous but somebody's gotta do it.



True, but Mike Rowe taught us we should respect those with hard 'non-glamorous' jobs. We need those people, and I'm thankful you do what you do. Do you work in one of the National Parks?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ehingen Guy said:


> I'm an office clerk.  My main job is to digitize the paperwork of various clients onto DVDs, as well as digitizing company data (orders, bills, applications, etc.).



That cool! what kind of office do you work in?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yellowboy89 said:


> I work part time as a life guard while I make my way through High School, only 2 years left *-*



That's awesome! Do you enjoy it? I worked through High School too, but at Taco Bell XD. Hang in there! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



littletwinclouds said:


> professional NEET ahaha
> 
> (not really, I used to work as a travel agent but my mental health has been so bad that I haven't been working since Jan and I am in the process of applying for disability. I have lots of time to play video games though! And my bf and I are learning coding on the side, we hope to set up our own business eventually)



I'm sorry to hear about your mental health. I suffer from clinical depression myself, so I can relate. I hope you get the help you need and are able to get on disability if that is what you need. Good luck with the coding! ^-^ <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> oh I like this thread its cool to see what everyone does around here! Mad respect to those working with kids and especially kids with disabilities.
> 
> I'm in grad school for a master's in Genetic Counseling. We meet with clients to deliver test results and diagnoses, give them appropriate information about diagnosis and what screening results mean, provide information about what to do after said results and help them make best and most informed decisions for themselves. As you can tell, that comes with a lot of emotional stuff... so we train to help counsel them and be with them through these impactful times. I love it though it can be taxing, being able to help people through tough times and support them while giving them information to me seems like the perfect thing for me



Oh wow! That sounds really interesting! I imagine the results can be quite shocking for some people. I'm glad they train you to counsel and support them! I can imagine you have some rough days, but I'm glad you enjoy it and feel like it is a perfect fit for you! ^-^


----------



## chaicow (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm currently a sophomore in high school. School is kinda sucking right now because it's so stressful and I have so much homework. I'm losing a ton of my hair due to school stress which is making me more upset. I heard that junior year is worse. Why does school have to be so stressful. School is probably going to take like ten years off of my life. I also have so many after school activities but I love my after school activities more than I love school. I feel like I'm going to die.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm in my last year of high school, but I just applied for nursing and accounting in the university in my city. I'm still unsure if I want to stay or move to another city for my studies.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm in my third year of Graphic Design and it's literally terrifying when I think about working "in the real world." This upcoming April is when I hit the streets! So my profession is/will be a Graphic Designer.


----------



## dankity (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm not old enough to have an actual full time job, but I am writing an anthropologic book.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 4, 2016)

chaicow said:


> I'm currently a sophomore in high school. School is kinda sucking right now because it's so stressful and I have so much homework. I'm losing a ton of my hair due to school stress which is making me more upset. I heard that junior year is worse. Why does school have to be so stressful. School is probably going to take like ten years off of my life. I also have so many after school activities but I love my after school activities more than I love school. I feel like I'm going to die.



I'm sorry you are so stressed right now. :C I had to work full time and go to school full time for my junior and senior year, so I can understand your stress. Are you sure the hair loss is stress? I don't know, but maybe it is worth going to the doctor about it if you haven't already. School is incredibly stressful in general though, and they love to pile on the homework. I'm glad you have fun after school activities to do though. It is important you do something that makes you happy! ^-^ Try and hang in there ok?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oldcatlady said:


> I'm in my last year of high school, but I just applied for nursing and accounting in the university in my city. I'm still unsure if I want to stay or move to another city for my studies.



Nursing and accounting? Are you planning on doing both, or choosing once you start studying them? I went to a school in my town for the first two years and finished at a school in another city. Maybe that could be a happy middle ground? Good luck with finishing up your senior year! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> I'm in my third year of Graphic Design and it's literally terrifying when I think about working "in the real world." This upcoming April is when I hit the streets! So my profession is/will be a Graphic Designer.



Try not to be too scared! I graduated in 2011 which was a TERRIBLE time to hit the job market. The job market is much better now than it was a few years ago. That doesn't mean you won't have to look for a while though. Just don't get discouraged! If you keep applying you will get in somewhere! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



dankity said:


> I'm not old enough to have an actual full time job, but I am writing an anthropologic book.



Wow that sounds impressive. What is your book about? ^-^


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 4, 2016)

Samansu said:


> True, but Mike Rowe taught us we should respect those with hard 'non-glamorous' jobs. We need those people, and I'm thankful you do what you do. Do you work in one of the National Parks?



Thanks. It's largely an unappreciated/unrecognized job but we're the ones who keep the forests nice, clean, and alive for everyone to enjoy. Also serve as fire watch/fighting on the side so all our work doesn't burn to the ground.  And yup, had opportunities to move to other regions but I'm happy living where I am.


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Haha! I WISH I could be an eternal student! I love school! XD What are you studying now? ^.^



Applied Sciences. My course is an equivalent to first year of degree study and I'm lucky to even be on it as I'm ridiculously under-qualified. Due to already having a degree (and a solid plan for financing further studies) they allowed me the opportunity to skip ahead - effectively speeding up graduation by two years. I'm also self-teaching a course in Human Biology on top of it because I love to torture myself it will save me another year. I'm hoping to specialise in marine science next year. 

I didn't think taking up fish-keeping to keep me sane in my final year of university would turn into changing my whole life plan haha. My original plan was to be doing a Masters in Screenwriting this year.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2016)

Tina said:


> Applied Sciences. My course is an equivalent to first year of degree study and I'm lucky to even be on it as I'm ridiculously under-qualified. Due to already having a degree (and a solid plan for financing further studies) they allowed me the opportunity to skip ahead - effectively speeding up graduation by two years. I'm also self-teaching a course in Human Biology on top of it because I love to torture myself it will save me another year. I'm hoping to specialise in marine science next year.
> 
> I didn't think taking up fish-keeping to keep me sane in my final year of university would turn into changing my whole life plan haha. My original plan was to be doing a Masters in Screenwriting this year.



Dang, marine science sounds really interesting. Totally wish I was better at those maths and science subjects huhu. Enjoy all you're doing though, I admire people who actually have this well-thought plan of what they want to do.


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Dang, marine science sounds really interesting. Totally wish I was better at those maths and science subjects huhu. Enjoy all you're doing though, I admire people who actually have this well-thought plan of what they want to do.



I like to pretend I have a plan but this was totally spontaneous haha. I toyed with the idea for a few months, then out of the blue on July 25th I contacted an undergraduate advisor to see what I would need to have a marine science application considered. And because I'm ambitious stubborn, I started sending out applications two days later for science courses starting August 22nd. It took four colleges, three interviews, 10+ courses, and way too may rejections to find one that would offer me a place so close to the beginning of the academic year. All seemed hopeless until I got an offer August 15th!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2016)

Tina said:


> I like to pretend I have a plan but this was totally spontaneous haha. I toyed with the idea for a few months, then out of the blue on July 25th I contacted an undergraduate advisor to see what I would need to have a marine science application considered. And because I'm ambitious stubborn, I started sending out applications two days later for science courses starting August 22nd. It took four colleges, three interviews, 10+ courses, and way too may rejections to find one that would offer me a place so close to the beginning of the academic year. All seemed hopeless until I got an offer August 15th!



Ahh, congrats on everything!  I hope it'll be dang tons of fun but still even if it was not a plan it must feel really great to be accepted that soon before it started!


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Ahh, congrats on everything!  I hope it'll be dang tons of fun but still even if it was not a plan it must feel really great to be accepted that soon before it started!



Ah, thank you! It was a great relief. I love the course and the class. Definitely feel like I'm where I'm meant to be now.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 5, 2016)

Tina said:


> Applied Sciences. My course is an equivalent to first year of degree study and I'm lucky to even be on it as I'm ridiculously under-qualified. Due to already having a degree (and a solid plan for financing further studies) they allowed me the opportunity to skip ahead - effectively speeding up graduation by two years. I'm also self-teaching a course in Human Biology on top of it because I love to torture myself it will save me another year. I'm hoping to specialise in marine science next year.
> 
> I didn't think taking up fish-keeping to keep me sane in my final year of university would turn into changing my whole life plan haha. My original plan was to be doing a Masters in Screenwriting this year.



That is awesome that you were able to skip ahead! Haha I understand about the 'torturing yourself' thing. I was the same way when I was in school. Marine Science will be really cool. I hope you enjoy it. It is awesome that you found your passion by accident like that! We should all be so lucky! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



lostineverfreeforest said:


> Thanks. It's largely an unappreciated/unrecognized job but we're the ones who keep the forests nice, clean, and alive for everyone to enjoy. Also serve as fire watch/fighting on the side so all our work doesn't burn to the ground.  And yup, had opportunities to move to other regions but I'm happy living where I am.



I'm glad that you are happy where you are! I would like to thank you for the work you do! It is very important (especially the fire watch/fighting)! Stay safe out there! ^-^


----------



## Le-Vane (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm a florist for our town's grocery store! I hadn't expected I'd get the job at all, I just went in to get a cashier position, and three months later moved over. It's fun, fluffy kind of work. Unless it's a homecoming or prom. I just had to make over 50 corsages in one night a couple weeks ago. o ~ o;


----------



## Samansu (Oct 5, 2016)

Le-Vane said:


> I'm a florist for our town's grocery store! I hadn't expected I'd get the job at all, I just went in to get a cashier position, and three months later moved over. It's fun, fluffy kind of work. Unless it's a homecoming or prom. I just had to make over 50 corsages in one night a couple weeks ago. o ~ o;



That sounds cool! I'm glad that you like it. You know unless you are working near homecoming or prom... That can't be fun at all! :C Do you get any sort of freedom with arrangements, or do you just have to make what they tell you to?


----------



## ams (Oct 5, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Nothing wrong with that! What are you studying? ^-^


I'm a few weeks late on this reply but I'm studying medicine now and my first degree was in biochemistry. I was pretty set on becoming a teacher when I was younger and most of my past job experiences have been in child care. I'll probably be a pediatrician or family doctor.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 5, 2016)

I think that if you have an audience of any kind, and people listen to you, then you can influence the world in some way. If I earn success by doing something that I love, and then be able to make some kind of positive change in the world, I would be very happy. The only problem is that I haven't decided what exactly I want to do yet.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm a full time student (double majoring) and I have two (arguably unexciting) jobs, I work in the library on campus and I sell candles at a candle store. It's not ideal but it works for me.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 5, 2016)

Well, I'm still in high school, as I'm 16. Thus, I'm a student.
But, I'd really like to be a lawyer.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm a graphic designer and artist. ^__^


----------



## Samansu (Oct 6, 2016)

ams said:


> I'm a few weeks late on this reply but I'm studying medicine now and my first degree was in biochemistry. I was pretty set on becoming a teacher when I was younger and most of my past job experiences have been in child care. I'll probably be a pediatrician or family doctor.



Oh cool! I wish you luck with that! You really will be a student for a long time then! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> I think that if you have an audience of any kind, and people listen to you, then you can influence the world in some way. If I earn success by doing something that I love, and then be able to make some kind of positive change in the world, I would be very happy. The only problem is that I haven't decided what exactly I want to do yet.



I agree with you on that. There are a ton of different things you could do that would effect positive change in the world. Good luck finding your passion! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Roh said:


> I'm a full time student (double majoring) and I have two (arguably unexciting) jobs, I work in the library on campus and I sell candles at a candle store. It's not ideal but it works for me.



Oh I have been there. I worked at my campus library and Bojangles' when I was going to school full time! Happiest day of my life was when I could finally survive off of one job! XD You will get through it! Just hang in there!

- - - Post Merge - - -



nintendofan85 said:


> Well, I'm still in high school, as I'm 16. Thus, I'm a student.
> But, I'd really like to be a lawyer.



Good luck finishing High School! What kind of lawyer do you want to be? ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cucco said:


> I'm a graphic designer and artist. ^__^



Oh cool! What kind of graphic design do you do? ^-^


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 6, 2016)

I do commissions (freelance), comics, illustrations, logos, signs, posters, lots of stuff... :^)


----------



## Samansu (Oct 6, 2016)

Cucco said:


> I do commissions (freelance), comics, illustrations, logos, signs, posters, lots of stuff... :^)



That is really cool! I wish I was more artistically inclined. I have a ton of respect for artists and musicians because I can't do it! XD Do you have a site that shows some of your work? ^-^


----------



## N a t (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm not working currently, but I am in school to become a Mortician. If that fails, I was thinking either Roadkill Clean up, or working in some animal kennels maybe.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 6, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I'm not working currently, but I am in school to become a Mortician. If that fails, I was thinking either Roadkill Clean up, or working in some animal kennels maybe.



Oh interesting! I don't think I could handle any of those jobs personally, but it is great that you want to do that! ^-^ What kind of school do you have to attend to be a mortician? ^-^


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 6, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Oh cool! I wish you luck with that! You really will be a student for a long time then! ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what kind of lawyer I want to be exactly, but I would like to have my own firm someday.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 6, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> I'm not sure what kind of lawyer I want to be exactly, but I would like to have my own firm someday.



That is a really good goal to work towards! I'm sure you will figure out what type of law you want to practice once you start law classes. Good luck! ^-^


----------



## Samansu (Oct 14, 2016)

Bumping it up! ^-^


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm still in school, and I'm a long way to getting the ideal job, but I want to work with animals someday. I'm thinking about being a vet. I can both work with animals and get enough money to support myself and all the animals I'll own. I just hope I'll have enough time to care for them when I get home from work.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 15, 2016)

Kindergarten teacher now, taught preschool for past 4 years.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

Torterraxe said:


> I'm still in school, and I'm a long way to getting the ideal job, but I want to work with animals someday. I'm thinking about being a vet. I can both work with animals and get enough money to support myself and all the animals I'll own. I just hope I'll have enough time to care for them when I get home from work.



That would be a lovely career! I hope you are able to do that someday! I just had to take my kitty to the vet for a teeth cleaning and she had a tooth pulled. The staff there are all great, so it makes it a lot easier to bring her! Good luck in school! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



SilkSpectre said:


> Kindergarten teacher now, taught preschool for past 4 years.



Oh fun! Do you enjoy it? It is a difficult job for sure! ^-^


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 15, 2016)

Right now I'm just a full-time student at a university studying information technology.

Previously I worked at a Hooters-type restaurant for fun, and I may have an internship with Universal Studios next summer~


----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 15, 2016)

still in school, but i want to be an engineer, probably in either environmental or water resources.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

Skyzeri said:


> Right now I'm just a full-time student at a university studying information technology.
> 
> Previously I worked at a Hooters-type restaurant for fun, and I may have an internship with Universal Studios next summer~



That sounds fun! I wish you luck with school! I work with a girl who did an internship at Disney and she loved it! I hope you get it! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kurashiki said:


> still in school, but i want to be an engineer, probably in either environmental or water resources.



Oh cool! My brother-in-law is actually a mechanical engineer with John Deere, so I know some of what you will go through in school! Good luck with school! ^-^


----------



## Drake (Oct 15, 2016)

United States Navy Sailor. I joined about 4 months ago. Boot camp was 2 months long and my "A" School was 1 month long. Finally at my duty station which is an Aircraft Carrier! That's the cool part, the not-so-cool part is that this Aircraft Carrier will be in the shipyard for at least a year for repairs. I haven't been assigned a specific rate (job) yet but right now I'm working with the guys who work on the catapult equipment used to launch jets. 

Also, have a lot of love for the Navy Federal Credit Union! That wouldn't happen to be the credit union you're working for, would it?


----------



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

Drake said:


> United States Navy Sailor. I joined about 4 months ago. Boot camp was 2 months long and my "A" School was 1 month long. Finally at my duty station which is an Aircraft Carrier! That's the cool part, the not-so-cool part is that this Aircraft Carrier will be in the shipyard for at least a year for repairs. I haven't been assigned a specific rate (job) yet but right now I'm working with the guys who work on the catapult equipment used to launch jets.
> 
> Also, have a lot of love for the Navy Federal Credit Union! That wouldn't happen to be the credit union you're working for, would it?



Oh very cool! I would like to thank you for your service! ^-^ It is a noble thing for you to do. Sorry your carrier will be in the shipyard for so long. That is no fun! Are you hoping for a specific job? That catapult equipment sounds cool! ^-^

I actually work for the North Carolina State Employees' Credit Union, but I have heard nothing but good things about Navy Federal, and if I wanted to move out of NC that is the credit union I would apply to! 

Fun Fact: NCSECU is the 2nd largest credit union in the country despite being confined to only NC. The only credit union larger than us is Navy Federal! ^-^


----------



## blackfeint (Oct 15, 2016)

i'm still a student, but i'm currently in my senior year, and hoping to get into a graphic design field after i graduate with a BFA!


----------



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

blackfeint said:


> i'm still a student, but i'm currently in my senior year, and hoping to get into a graphic design field after i graduate with a BFA!



Cool! Congrats on being (almost) done! ^-^ What kind of graphic design do you want to do?


----------



## blackfeint (Oct 15, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Cool! Congrats on being (almost) done! ^-^ What kind of graphic design do you want to do?



tysm!!! i'm not really too sure. i can dabble in stuff like branding, logo design, UI/UX, etc. but maybe i'll figure something out to focus on in the future. right now i find a lot of aspects of GD fun!


----------



## Legendary Sandwich (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm currently a Certified Nursing Assistant, recently certified back in April.

I'll be going back to school to double major in Biology and BioChemistry and be well on my way to Medical School to become a General Practitioner, and perhaps go to Post-Graduate School for Forensics as a Medical Examiner.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

blackfeint said:


> tysm!!! i'm not really too sure. i can dabble in stuff like branding, logo design, UI/UX, etc. but maybe i'll figure something out to focus on in the future. right now i find a lot of aspects of GD fun!



Awesome! I wish you luck! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Legendary Sandwich said:


> I'm currently a Certified Nursing Assistant, recently certified back in April.
> 
> I'll be going back to school to double major in Biology and BioChemistry and be well on my way to Medical School to become a General Practitioner.



Thank you for the work you do! Nurses do not get enough appreciation for an extremely difficult job! That is awesome that you want to go and be a GP. Good luck with all of that schooling! ^-^


----------



## Legendary Sandwich (Oct 15, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Thank you for the work you do! Nurses do not get enough appreciation for an extremely difficult job! That is awesome that you want to go and be a GP. Good luck with all of that schooling! ^-^



Why thank you! It's nice to hear some support for Nurses! I appreciate your compliments.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

Legendary Sandwich said:


> Why thank you! It's nice to hear some support for Nurses! I appreciate your compliments.



You are most welcome! My sister was a teacher for a few years and my bro-in-law was a motorcycle mechanic before the recession. I know all about people not being appreciated for difficult work, so I like to let people know that I understand what they do is hard! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Someday when you are a GP I'm sure your nurses will appreciate the respect you will have for them! After all, you will have had their job before! ^-^


----------



## Samansu (Oct 17, 2016)

Bumpity Bump-bump!


----------



## Greggy (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm a NEET. It's been two years since I quit continuing my education to start off college, and I've been untrained and unemployed because of that. My depression and anxiety is so severe that it 's been a huge struggle for me to get up and fight for my life these days. It feels like my life had been on pause after my traumatic high school experience and I'm not able to move on with my life.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 17, 2016)

Greggy said:


> I'm a NEET. It's been two years since I quit continuing my education to start off college, and I've been untrained and unemployed because of that. My depression and anxiety is so severe that it 's been a huge struggle for me to get up and fight for my life these days. It feels like my life had been on pause after my traumatic high school experience and I'm not able to move on with my life.



I'm very sorry to hear that. I suffer from clinical depression, so I can understand what you are going through. I hope you are able to get the help you need to manage your depression and start feeling better! That is far more important than a job. Please feel free to message me if you ever want to talk! <3


----------



## Caius (Oct 18, 2016)

Freelance 3D modeler and illustrator. Contract production editor. Technical Broadcasting Department Head. Fun.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 18, 2016)

Caius said:


> Freelance 3D modeler and illustrator. Contract production editor. Technical Broadcasting Department Head. Fun.



That does sound fun! Looks like you definitely get a chance to be creative with your work! What is your favorite part about your work? ^-^


----------



## Caius (Oct 18, 2016)

My days off honestly haha. The technical job is super stressful, so when I get home I tend to get hit with major anxiety about if I did something, didn't do something, forgot something, etc. The freelance stuff is so few and far between that its a nice outlet for frustration.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 18, 2016)

Caius said:


> My days off honestly haha. The technical job is super stressful, so when I get home I tend to get hit with major anxiety about if I did something, didn't do something, forgot something, etc. The freelance stuff is so few and far between that its a nice outlet for frustration.



Haha! That's my favorite part of my job too! ^-^ Sorry your job is super stressful, but I understand that. My job gets that way too. Nice that you have some freelance stuff to blow off steam with though even if it isn't very often! ^-^


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Oh fun! Do you enjoy it? It is a difficult job for sure! ^-^



It's exhausting and the work load and hours are crazy for peanuts pay but I love kids and I'm good with them.


----------



## Caius (Oct 19, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Haha! That's my favorite part of my job too! ^-^ Sorry your job is super stressful, but I understand that. My job gets that way too. Nice that you have some freelance stuff to blow off steam with though even if it isn't very often! ^-^



Glad I'm not alone. Good luck, and let me know if you find anything that relieves stress. I'm going mad.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 19, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> It's exhausting and the work load and hours are crazy for peanuts pay but I love kids and I'm good with them.



Well you are a trooper! I know you don't get paid enough for what you do and are often unappreciated, but I am grateful you do it! We need people who are good with kids and enjoy the work to be teachers. Now if only we could get the government to pay you more... :C

- - - Post Merge - - -



Caius said:


> Glad I'm not alone. Good luck, and let me know if you find anything that relieves stress. I'm going mad.



Well I have several hobbies that I do to relax. I crochet, loom knit, cross stitch, draw, play video games, and pet my kitties! I also like to swim laps and that is pretty relaxing. It just takes a while to find something that will help you de-stress. 

Also I can't work from home, so that helps keep it less stressful when I go home.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm a student stu_dying_, I think the US would call my field business economy? It's not a passion, but hopefully it'll pay the bills.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 25, 2016)

Annika said:


> I'm a student stu_dying_, I think the US would call my field business economy? It's not a passion, but hopefully it'll pay the bills.



Hmm well business economics is a field here, so I think you are right! I hope it will pay your bills as well! Unfortunately it seems that only a few people are able to have a career they are passionate about. :C Good luck with your studies! ^-^


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

Bitter retail employee. Produce section.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm a student but I also work as a waitress! I'm in my last year now though and I still don't have a clue as to do what I'd like to do when I leave


----------



## Eline (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm a college student, if everything goes well I'll have a bachelor in Dutch Law at the end of the school year (june/july)! Hopefully I'll find a nice full-time job after that. Right now I don't have a job, but I'm starting my new one coming sunday! It's not actually a 'new' job, as I've worked there before for over a year. I'm really glad they took me back


----------



## Samansu (Oct 31, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Bitter retail employee. Produce section.



Aww I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully you will get a job you really like soon! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> I'm a student but I also work as a waitress! I'm in my last year now though and I still don't have a clue as to do what I'd like to do when I leave



That's ok! It is a very important decision, so I wouldn't stress about not knowing right now! It took me a year of working as a waitress and a front desk clerk at a hotel before I found what I wanted to do after college! ^-^ Good luck!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eline said:


> I'm a college student, if everything goes well I'll have a bachelor in Dutch Law at the end of the school year (june/july)! Hopefully I'll find a nice full-time job after that. Right now I don't have a job, but I'm starting my new one coming sunday! It's not actually a 'new' job, as I've worked there before for over a year. I'm really glad they took me back



Ooh! Congrats on your upcoming graduation! I'm sure you will do fine, and will find a good full-time job once you graduate! What type of job are you starting on Sunday? ^-^


----------



## Eline (Oct 31, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Ooh! Congrats on your upcoming graduation! I'm sure you will do fine, and will find a good full-time job once you graduate! What type of job are you starting on Sunday? ^-^



Thank you! I'm just gonna work in a store, lol. Nothing special but I'm so happy to be making some money again. Life's so boring when you can't spend anything


----------



## Samansu (Oct 31, 2016)

Eline said:


> Thank you! I'm just gonna work in a store, lol. Nothing special but I'm so happy to be making some money again. Life's so boring when you can't spend anything



Haha! That is very true! It's no fun seeing stuff you want when you have no money to buy it! ;n; Well good luck with your new/old job! ^-^


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm still a high school student who has no idea what she wants to do with her life :T


----------



## Samansu (Oct 31, 2016)

Pookie4557 said:


> I'm still a high school student who has no idea what she wants to do with her life :T



Well that's ok! You are young and have plenty of time to figure it out! I changed majors three times in college while I was figuring it out, and then got a job in a completely different field! Haha! ^o^ Don't stress it! <3


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 31, 2016)

I work in the glory that is food prep~ this job is the reason I never cook at home anymore ^-^


----------



## Samansu (Oct 31, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> I work in the glory that is food prep~ this job is the reason I never cook at home anymore ^-^



Haha! I worked in the restaurant/fast food industry for many years and I NEVER cooked when I did! I was so tired of handling food by the time I got off work I couldn't bring myself to do it! XD


----------



## Crash (Oct 31, 2016)

coffee slave barista :< but eventually i'll be out of the customer service life and in school + a career!


----------



## Samansu (Oct 31, 2016)

Crash said:


> coffee slave barista :< but eventually i'll be out of the customer service life and in school + a career!



Bahaha! Oh dear! I hope your customers are nice to you! I try to treat my baristas well. They day I was able to quit all of my 'dead-end' customer service jobs was one of the happiest days of my life! Good luck to you! What do you want to go to school for? ^-^


----------



## Togekid (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm a student but I'm hoping to get a degree (major in, I guess in USA) in _Computer Science with Game Development_. I'll see how everything pans out, but I'm into Computer Science and Maths.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 31, 2016)

Togekid said:


> I'm a student but I'm hoping to get a degree (major in, I guess in USA) in _Computer Science with Game Development_. I'll see how everything pans out, but I'm into Computer Science and Maths.



Oh that sounds very exciting! I hope you are able to get into game making, but if not you will still have a ton of options if you like science and math!

BTW: majoring in and getting a degree in are interchangeable in the US! ^-^


----------



## Samansu (Nov 1, 2016)

Bump!


----------

